
'Minibrains' Could Help Drug Discovery for Zika and for Alzheimer's - binalpatel
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2016/11/13/501257433/minibrains-could-help-drug-discovery-for-zika-and-for-alzheimers
======
binalpatel
I'm excited for this - being able to test drugs/treatments on human-like
brains could be a gigantic boon for research in neurological conditions. I'm
also a little wary - there could be a large backlash against this, I could
easily see people being squeamish on anything that sounds like "growing human
brains in labs".

